# Corkidor



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2010)

I just put together my corkidor that Wade shared with us a while back and wanted to post it to share with others and welcome any comments, pro or con. It is a old primary bucket with a one gallon jug of k-meta in it. I pour the corks around it and when I am ready to use them they are sanitized and ready to go. I do not wet my corks as I have a floor corker but the vapors keep them sanitized and ready to go. Ensure you have a good sealing lid on the bucket and keep your nose/face away from it when removing the lid.







After pouring my corks in it I thought what the heck, why not keep my sipnoning hoses in it also. Now they are ready to go also. As I said before I welcome all comments on this.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2010)

I would yank that milk jug out and use a glass jug. maybe it was just my milk cartons but Ive had 3 of the plastic ones loose their bottoms on me and stopped putting sulfite solution in them. man, I am not the brightest bulg on the rack! I never even thought of sticking some other supplies in there like you did, although most of the time I dont have much room as I buy my corks by the 1000!


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Jan 9, 2010)

cool, thanks for sharing that with us , im going to make me one to keep all my goodies in, ill be using a glass jug though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Wade, I bought a 1/2 gal jug just for this purpose and when I got home I thought you big dummy, you got all these plastic water bottles why don't I just use one of those. HUH, now I 'm glad I bought it. I will switch over to glass. Thanks for the heads up! I may still end up with a gallon glass jug just to get the height so I could possibly put a few other things in there. Plus make sure you use a primary lid with the gasket in it also.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 9, 2010)

A magnum bottle would work also but be careful it didnt tip over if moving it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah, I see what you're saying. I think I'll stick to the wide bottom of a gallon bottle for the stability.


----------

